# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I9190 Repair Dead Boot " Full Support "

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 May 2016]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I9190 Boot Repair Supported*   Release Notes and Files:   *Samsung_GT_I9190.dll* *Repair Dead Boot**Samsung GT-I9190 Pinouts* Repairing Samsung GT-I9190   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT_I9190.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionSelect ModelClick Repair   Pinouts : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

